# Journey to a healthier You!



## BabyLove19

Hello ladies,
In going on a holiday in November to go meet my OHs mom for the first time and this will be his first time seeing his mom in 5 years. And iv recently decided that within the five months till we leave I want to loose 40 pounds and i plan on doing so with a vegetarian diet and excessive exercise and I was looking for someone who maybe has the same short term goal as me or maybe close and we could be workout/diet buddies and weigh in every Friday with me :happydance: but even after my goal I plan on furthering my weightloss till I am satisfied with my weight and body image!
So if you want support, encouragement, and a friend please join me and we can share tips and tricks:winkwink:
*weigh loss chart*


:happydance:*BabyLove19*:thumbup:
Start July 21,2011 end November 21,201. 
Start weight:225.0 or 16st 1.1lb goal:180
First weight in: -3
Second weight in:-1.5

:happydance:*hardworknmama*:thumbup:
Start July 26,2011
Start weight:140 goal:120
First weight in: -1
Second weight in: STS

:happydance:*Letia659*:thumbup:
Start July 23,2011 end November 14,2011
Start weight: 226 goal: 200 or below
First weight in: -1
​
:bunny:We got this ladys! :thumbup:


----------



## hardworknmama

I will join you. I stepped on the scale at my mom's yesterday and was not happy with the number that I saw. I am also unhappy with the way I look naked in front of a mirror so I decided that I just need to bite the bullet and start doing something about it. My plan is to start next Monday and work out three nights a week after I get off work for about an hour. I don't have an end date in mind for when I need to have lost the weight by but my weightloss goal is 20 pounds. My starting weight is 140 and I would like to get down to 120, lose the love handles and the giant pooch that my boys gave me. :haha: 
Good luck to you, I know you can reach your goal. :thumbup: 

P.S. Where in Nevada are you? I have been to Vegas 3 times but I don't know a whole lot about the rest of the state.


----------



## BabyLove19

Yay!:happydance:
Yeah I hear you I really want to look in the mirror and just be comfortable with my body I have such low confidence in myself and everyone says how I don't look near as big a I make myself out to be but I feel gross an I just don't want to feel that I feel as tho I have tried everything to loose weight so now In gonna change my diet completely and work out harder and stick to it :thumbup:

And thank you, I know you can do it to!! :flower:
And I live in Laughlin, Nevada Which is like 90 miles away from Vegas, iv lived here roughly 10 years and iv been to Vegas once! Lol but I'm 20 so I can't enjoy it yet lol!:blush:


----------



## hardworknmama

Oh my your a youngin! But less than a year and you can hit up sin city like it's never been hit before! :thumbup: 

Your confidence will come back once you start liking what you see. My OH was telling me that I looked fine and I just had to tell him no I don't, not to me I don't. I think that if we stick to our plan then the weight will come off. I was looking up beginners work outs last night during down time at work and I think I have an idea of what to do. I plan on each night doing the treadmill for 30 minutes, crunches, and stretching. I think that's a pretty good start for someone who hasn't worked out in close to 10 years. :haha: 
What kind of a work out do you have in mind?


----------



## BabyLove19

Haha yeah I am :blush: yeah I know I'm excited for that OH promised me a weekend in a highend hotel and gambling for my 21st :thumbup:

Yeah I sure hope so, my OH is always telling me how amazing I look but I just want to feel like it. And for workout well i own an elliptical so I'm thinking 30mins to an hour and crunches and push-ups and streching of course so hopefully that'll help me start shedding of my unwanted pounds! 
Your plan sounds great I bet you'll be looking fab in no time :thumbup:


----------



## letia659

hey we are real close on weight :) Im hoping to get below 200lbs by november 14 my sons 2nd bday! but really would like to be about 190 or lower Im at 226lbs right now and Im watching what I eat and exercising as much as possible going to the gym and doing Zumba classes! I also have a treadmill and elliptical I use at home :)


----------



## BabyLove19

We are very close in weight and goal weight :happydance:
How do you like zumba? I was considering getting the DVD or going to classes but Idk yet.


----------



## letia659

Im loving Zumba even though Im not good at dancing I try :haha: Im going to get the Zumba wii game the gym I joined gives the classes on tue and thurs only so I think itd be good to do it at home too :)


----------



## BabyLove19

Well if you love it and can't dance I should be good I swear I have as much Rythm as a stick :haha:!
I think I'll look into it, I have read some positive things about on the Internet so I am defiantly interested in atleast trying it, I need to add some fun to my workout :thumbup:


----------



## letia659

its definatly fun Ive never been the type to like exercising but once the 30 min is up Im thinking is it already over! I had been walking an hour on the treadmill and its so boring I just got to where I hated that thing and I cant do more than 10 min on the elliptical at a time Im really out of shape :wacko:


----------



## BabyLove19

Yeah I completely understand I do my elliptical for roughly 30-60mins and I have to watch tv while I workout just to get through it :blush:!
So I'm deffinetly always looking for ways to switch it up but I'm always really skeptical to try workout DVDs.
And don't worry I'm not very inshape either, when I first bought the elliptical for the first couple of weeks I couldnt stay on longer then 10 mins :haha: but I know that in time we will both be in shape and just going through work-outs like there nothing :flower:


----------



## hardworknmama

letia, :wave: welcome! Good luck on hitting your goal weight by your LO's birthday, you can do it! :thumbup: On a side note, my oldest's birthday is the 18th of November. Good month for having babies if I do say so myself. 

Babylove, look how far you have come already! You are able to stay on the eliptical so much longer now. A night in Vegas for your 21st sounds delightful. :happydance:

As for me I have bought my workout clothes, they are washed and ready to be sweated in. Starting tomorrow my workout clothes will get a workout. :haha:


----------



## BabyLove19

I don't think I know anyone with a birthday in November but I bet it is a awesome month for having babys:haha:

Thanks hardworknmama:flower: I was on Walmart yesterday and seen some yoga work outs that said loose up to 5 pounds a week so I'm thinking about going and picking up the DVD and a mat tommarow and giving that a go along with my elliptical work out maybe as a warm up :shrug:
Have any of you lovely ladys tried yoga?

And woo hoo for new workout clothes :happydance: I bet the clothes have been long awaiting the workout their gonna get :winkwink:
I believe I need to invest in a more supportive sports bra:blush:


----------



## letia659

hi hardworknmama :) thanks :flower: we can do this! yes love my November baby my oldest is a September baby and Lily was due in October so I almost had sept oct and Nov babies but we lost her :cry: and all were born in different states Jacob was an AL baby, Zander KY and I had Lily here in TN 
I found me some nike workout pants on clearance :happydance: I love them! I dont know if Ill ever make it 30 min on the elliptical that thing kicks my butt :lol: 
babylove I have a p90x yoga dvd Ive never tried because I tried the cardio and couldnt get much past the warmup on it :haha: but Ive heard great things about yoga something about it helping with breathing my DH was talking about it the other day I think I might get it out and give it a try this week... I really need to be getting some more workout bras too I have 1 good one and dont like having to keep washing it up daily :lol: and going to Vegas for your 21st sounds awesome :happydance: I want to go there someday!


----------



## BabyLove19

Sorry about your little :angel:!
Atleast she's watching over you throughout your journey in life:flower:
I feel all left out haha I have these old raggedy workout clothes :blush:
Well tell me how you like it if you end up using it please I wanna try it but I'm still a but skeptical on it.
Yeah I have one good one too and yeah I wash mine everyother day ;)
Yeah I'm excited but it's still about 9 months away I think, and you have to go it gorgeous at night the movies don't do it justice iv only been once but would deff drive through just for all the flashing lights. They are hard to forget!


----------



## hardworknmama

letia, sorry about your loss. :hugs: 

I went ahead and bought 3 sports bras and 3 workout outfits, I just don't have time to do laundry everyday. 

So, I did my first workout today. I was way nervous, mainly because I knew some of the guys would be in there and they are all in shape like police officers are supposed to be. Well, of course they were super nice and didn't make me feel self conscious at all so that was nice. I jumped on the treadmill first thing and started walking. I walked slowly for 5 minutes, upped to speed walking for 5 minutes, then ran for 5 minutes, then slowed down to speed walking for another 5 minutes, then a slow walk for the last 5 minutes. I then got down and did crunches doing sets of 10 for a total of 15 minutes. Then I stretched it out and headed to the showers before work. I only worked out for 40 minutes but I thought that was a pretty good start. :thumbup:
I am hoping that over the next 3 or 4 weeks to be able to walk for 5 minutes, run for 20, then walk for 5. I also hope that the crunches will start to work some magic on this flabby stomach I have going on. I felt really good after working out so I hope that keeps me motivated and I continue to work out. I can do this, I can make these changes so that I like what I see in the mirror. :ninja:

So how about you ladies? Have you done any workouts recently?


----------



## letia659

I just got back did circuit at the gym, 5 min on the bicycle and 5 on elliptical and walk/jog a mile this morning on my treadmill Im using the couch to 5K program so I can hopefully run a 5K by October :) I feel really good on days I work out! sounds like your workout was really good :thumbup: I cant even run 5 min at one time yet :blush: it took me 16 min 40 sec to do the mile and thats my best time yet :lol:


----------



## hardworknmama

Oh I had to force myself to run the full five minutes, I wanted to stop running after three. :haha: I think having the guys in there pushes me a bit too, like I don't want to look like a total wuss in front of them. 
I think you can do the 5K in October, keep at it and stay the course. You will do this! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyLove19

Great job ladies :thumbup: sounds like both your workout went really well an that your doing really awesome! :)
Letia I believe you will be able to do a 5k run by october :)
And today was a busy day for me I had to help my mom do some things at her house she's sick so I came and cleaned, and then my OHs birthday is the end of this month so we are planning a little party for him!
And I just got home and it's almost 9 do I think I'm gonna do some warm up stretches and push ups and crunches and then go on the elliptical for a 45 walk/jog cycle, then shower and bed!
I'll get on in the morning to se how you Lovley ladys are doing :flower:
Keep up the awesome work ladys and we will reach our goals in no time :happydance:


----------



## hardworknmama

Hey ladies, how have your work outs gone this week? I worked out yesterday after I got off work, doing the treadmill, eliptical and crunches. I plan on doing crunches again tonight and then working out in the gym again tomorrow night. So far so good on sticking to actually working out. :happydance:


----------



## BabyLove19

Delete. 
Edit below :)


----------



## BabyLove19

I'm glad to hear you doing so well and sticking to your workout hardworknmomma:thumbup: keep up the awesome work:)
I'm doing great I had a really empowering workout today I went through my normal workout with a breeze and I upped the resistance on the elliptical and went an additional 5 mins! :happydance:
And on a more positive note I am down 3 pounds I woke up and weighted myself and I was 222.0! I almost cried I was so happy! Has anyone else weighted sense starting a regular workout?
Letia, haven't heard anything how are you doing?


----------



## letia659

Im doing good have worked out everyday :happydance: did circuit wed an hour of Zumba yesterday and going for curcuit today at the gym! today was weigh in day and Im down 1 lb so at 225 now thats 19 lbs down since first of June af is due any day now and Im all bloated and feeling ugh so having lost a pound is great to me since I usually gain during that time :wacko: Im so ready for the weekend going out sat night! 
3 lbs loss is awesome!! your doing great on your workouts Ive managed to make it 10 min on the elliptical at one time now :lol:


----------



## BabyLove19

letia659 said:


> Im doing good have worked out everyday :happydance: did circuit wed an hour of Zumba yesterday and going for curcuit today at the gym! today was weigh in day and Im down 1 lb so at 225 now thats 19 lbs down since first of June af is due any day now and Im all bloated and feeling ugh so having lost a pound is great to me since I usually gain during that time :wacko: Im so ready for the weekend going out sat night!
> 3 lbs loss is awesome!! your doing great on your workouts Ive managed to make it 10 min on the elliptical at one time now :lol:

Sounds like your Doing great :)
That's awesome about getting better on the elliptical trust me in no time you'll be going through 30 mins on it like a breeze and a pound is great, and thank you :D


----------



## hardworknmama

Great job ladies! :thumbup: Keep up the awesome work! 

I didn't get a chance to weigh myself yet today as I was running, running, running all morning! I will get a weight status tomorrow. I may have not lost anything seeing as how this is just my first week, hopefully I will be surprised though. :)


----------



## BabyLove19

:D
I think you'll be surprised ;) and if not at least you can take comfort in knowing you worked your bum off this week! :happydance:


----------



## hardworknmama

So a day late on the weigh in but oh well! :lol: I just jumped on the scale here at home and it said 139. :happydance: I know that's not much but it's a move in the right direction. Go me!


----------



## BabyLove19

That is most deffintly a step in the right direction:thumbup:
You both are doing great :)


----------



## BabyLove19

Hey ladies:flower:,
Any updates or news to share?
Hope all is well!


----------



## hardworknmama

Nothing new here, worked out both Monday and yesterday after work. Starting to look forward to my workouts which is nice, I don't feel as though I have to force myself to work out. I think I need to change up my diet as I don't eat the healthiest. I don't eat crap all the time but I eat a lot of starches and carbs. I am going to talk with our on-site nurse at work to see what she recommends. I have also considered getting SlimFast and maybe combining that with a diet. I don't know, this is all pretty new to me. Before kids I was the skinny bitch that could eat whatever and my metabolism kept up. :blush:


----------



## BabyLove19

That's good I'm at that point to working out is what I look forward to!
Yeah talking to your on site nurse would be a great idea. You should ask about a nutritionist my doctors gonna recommend one to me sense I'm on a all vegetarian diet but maybe it would be Benifical for you. Just a suggestion!
For the first time in a long time I'm eating good and eating three meals a day and I feel alot better :thumbup: I have heaps more energy :)


----------



## letia659

not much here either Ive been to the gym everyday this week but also had Pizza hut last night :blush: other than that Ive done decent with my eating but havent lost anything this week... its been a long week since my son is back in school started 2nd grade tuesday! so back to the crazy mornings and evenings :)


----------



## hardworknmama

Wait! School has started down there already?! :saywhat: That is crazy early, the kids up here don't go back til the 20th or so. 

Anyway, don't fear the pizza. It is actually good to reward yourself once in a while so if you are eating healthy and hitting the gym then one meal of :pizza: won't cause any harm. Keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyLove19

Well thats great that your working out everyday still :thumbup:
And oh I remember how stressed my mom would get with me during the week before school with getting all the school clothes an supplies she was a mess!
Well I hope you find some good you time during this upcoming school year!


----------



## hardworknmama

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a few days, was on days off then had training for work the last two days. I skipped my work out on Monday because I forgot my work out clothes but I made up for it yesterday. The work outs are getting easier but I am still at 139 so no weight loss this week. That's okay though, I know this is going to take time. I have started eating a bit healthier this week, bought some carrot chips and have been snacking on those instead of chips and had my first ever salad on Monday. (That's right, I said first ever. :blush: ) I am slowly making changes so that hopefully they will become forever changes and not just right now changes, KWIM?

How are you ladies doing? Keeping up with the workouts? Staying on track with any dietary changes? Hope your doing great and that life is being nice to you! :thumbup:


----------



## BabyLove19

I'm glad to hear that your making positive changes to your diet :thumbup: and staying the same weight is a positive thing weightloss does indeed take time and it sounds like your doing fab so I'm sure the weight will start melting off ;)

Well I'm down to 220.5 so I'm happy about that :happydance: and I have been slacking in working out, BUT I have been doing awesome on my vegetarian diet and the food tastes wonderfull I am in love with garden burgers they are indeed tasty! So I'm feeling really great about everything so far!

Hope your ladys days are bright


----------



## letia659

hey Ive been extra busy but still going to the gym :) Im still having to gradually get into a healthier diet too I was really bad about eating out! I got stuck at 226 for a while there but still saw changes from toning Im finally seeing a change in the scales a bit down to 223lbs now :) sounds like yall are doing great :thumbup: 

and yea schools have started all around us already! I remember when it didnt start til september :wacko: I figure soon enough they will be doing the all year round school


----------



## BabyLove19

Awhhh letia it sounds like your doing great hope this school year doesn't make things to crazy :)
That's great that a 3 pound lose your doing wonderful!

I read this article online that was saying if you slip up and eat fast food or a high calorie meal instead of getting discouraged and beat yourself up try and think positively about it like instead of "oh god now I have to work out twice as long" think "okay do I had a some fast food well it was one meal and iv been doing really good so this will be like a reward" but don't use it as an excuse to eat junk :haha:
If I find the article I'll post it I'm crap at examples and explaining things!

I'm glad to hear your doing so well:thumbup:


----------



## hardworknmama

Letia, 3 pounds is awesome! That is great! :thumbup: I bet once the school routine gets settled into then working out and eating right will become so much easier. Keep up the good work! 

babylove, that's great that you are down some weight too and that you are enjoying your vegitarian diet. :thumbup: Keep on keeping on!


----------



## BabyLove19

Thanks :)
Yeah I think having you ladys to talk to is having a positive impact on me and helping alot. :thumbup:
So, Thank you ladies and let's keep up the great work! :happydance:


----------



## letia659

how are we doing ladies?? I havent been good the past week as far as going to work out but Ive done good diet wise! I had a nasty cold so didnt feel like doing much plus I tried to work out one day and when I got started I started coughing my head off so decided I needed to wait til I felt better :lol: but back to it this week! I weighed in at 221lbs this morning :)


----------



## hardworknmama

Right there with you on the sucky workouts last week, I too had a head cold and sore throat so working out was not a top priority. I have done well with my diet, which for me is more portion control and healthier eating than anything else. I will be getting back on the horse tonight after work though, so pain here I come. 

Great job on being down some even though you didn't get to work out! :thumbup: Keep up the good work!


----------



## BabyLove19

I'm slacking in my workouts due to being sick as well!
I have slept basically the last 24 hours and I can't keep any food down so im not even going near the scale as I know whether I lost or gained I can't rely on the number because of being Ill.
I'm glad to hear you ladys are keeping up on your diets :thumbup:
Hopfully this week we will all be able to workout again!


----------



## hardworknmama

Hey ladies! :wave: Been a bit since any of us have been on. Wanted to update you both, I have lost another pound! :happydance: I am so excited and really motivated to see some more progress. I have been watching my portions and paying a bit more attention to calories but not counting them. Thank you for keeping me on track! Have to go update my ticker now. :haha:


----------



## BabyLove19

hardworknmama said:


> Hey ladies! :wave: Been a bit since any of us have been on. Wanted to update you both, I have lost another pound! :happydance: I am so excited and really motivated to see some more progress. I have been watching my portions and paying a bit more attention to calories but not counting them. Thank you for keeping me on track! Have to go update my ticker now. :haha:

Yay
Congrats I have been meaning to give an update but I keep spacing it out :doh: I have been doing really bad with working out :blush: but AWESOME with my eating and I am now at 215 which I am exstatic about! 
I'm really happy to hear that your doing so great 1 pound is fantastic :D


----------



## hardworknmama

OMG 10 pounds is freaking fantastice! Way to go! :thumbup: You should be so proud of yourself, I know I am proud of you. :hugs:


----------



## BabyLove19

Thank you so much, I couldn't have done it without you girls
I am proud and surprised I never though i would be doing so well and be able to keep up on a regular diet and workout plan!


----------



## letia659

hey girls sounds like yall are doing great!! so proud of yall!! I was down last week with a stomach virus plus my 2 boys and husband so no gym time last week but still lost weight :lol: really it was horrible! anyway good news is I won for having lost the most pounds and inches at the gym I go to for last month :happydance: I lost a little over 7lbs and some over 6 inches this past month now if I could get back to it and not get sick! Im not really counting my weight until the end of the week to make sure its evened out from the virus Im at 216 today but its been going up daily from 212 I literally lost 7lbs in 24 hrs!!


----------



## hardworknmama

Oh wow, those stomach viruses will certainly do a number on you. Glad to hear that you are feeling better and I am sure you will be back in the gym in no time. 

I am staying late tonight to work out and then will stay on Thursday after work this week too. Might even do two nights in a row and stay Friday as well. Still sticking to my smaller portions even though I have been finding it tough this week. I am so hungry like an hour after eating but I force myself to wait at least another hour before snacking on something healthy. So frustrating but so worth it if I can get down to 125 by Christmas. That may seem like a long ways out but seeing as how I have only lost 2 pounds in a month, it's not that unrealistic of a goal. :blush:


----------



## BabyLove19

I'm so glad you guys are doing well on your diets!
Big congrats are in order to you letia on your gym win! 
That fantastic 7lbs and 6 inchs :happydance:!!!!!

I hear ya hardworkingmomma this week I wanted so bad to give in to temptation and eat alot but I drank lots of water instead it's getting harder the more weight I lose the more I wanna reward myself and I do one day out of the week I have a free day but I want everyday to be a free day :blush: in the end it'll be worth it!
I'm extremely proud of all of us on during so well!


----------



## hardworknmama

Hey ladies! :wave: Another pound lost! :happydance: How are things going with the two of you?


----------



## BabyLove19

Woohoo way to go
Your doing fab!
I love another .5 pound and am feeling pretty great and proud!


----------



## hardworknmama

Good job! :thumbup: Keep up the good work! 

On a side note, what are you doing up so late woman!? :haha: I am at work picking up some OT, what about you?


----------



## BabyLove19

OTs always good :thumbup:
My OH started working nights ao my sleep schedule is out of wack!
He works 10-6am he works a convienent store that's open 24/7.


----------



## hardworknmama

Did you take up his sleep schedule? I go to mids here at the end of Sept (I do shift work) and will be working 8pm to 6am with Sun/Mon/Tues off so I feel your hubby's pain. Of course, I personally like the midnight shift and chose that shift so maybe I don't feel the same pain as he does. :haha:


----------



## BabyLove19

Yeah I took his sleep shift so we could still spend some time together when he gets off :) 
Haha he has Mondays and Tuesdays off so thats our two busiest days of the week we do all our running around.
And :haha: yeah he's always a grump when it's time to get up, so I think you prob don't feel the pain he does.


----------



## hardworknmama

Just checking in ladies. :wave: Hope things are going well with both of you and that you are making progress on your weight loss journeys! :thumbup: 

I am down to 135 now and couldn't be happier. I was off work for the last 6 days so I didn't get any "true" workouts in but the boys and I went on a few walks. We also had a dance party every day for 30 minutes or so. 10 to 15 more pounds and I will be right where I want to be. I am going to look good in my bridesmaid dress for my friend's wedding in April, all skinny and toned. :happydance: 

How are things going for the two of you?


----------



## BabyLove19

Your doing awesome:thumbup:
It sounds like your doing pretty well! And your gonna be looking hot by your friends wedding in april!
And I'm down to 211 I'm feeling great


----------



## hardworknmama

Awesome job! :happydance: Keep up the good work and keep feeling good about yourself! That is the best thing you can do for yourself. :thumbup:


----------

